# High Calorie weight gainer?



## Jay24888 (Apr 1, 2010)

Need someone to reccommend a high calorie weight gainer. NEEDS to be 900+ calories per serving and also easy on the wallet! Finding it really hard to get 4000+ calories into me per day as I work 50+ hours a week.

Cheers!


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

make your own mate, whey, oats, eggs, peanut butter, olive oil, nuts, nut butters etc just mix them in the ratios you want for your daily macros/calories


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey mate,

The next weight gainer i will invest in is probably going to be PVL Mutant Mass. Just be careful though, some weight gainers say they can give X amoutn of cals. But you look at the servings + the scoop they give you, and you need to run a bath to match the amount they want you to take! LOL

PVL Mutant Mass - 6.8kg (15lbs)

Container Size: 6.8kg (15lbs)

Serving Size: 4 scoops (260g)

Servings Per Container: 26

Amount Per Serving:

Total Calories: 1,050

Protein: 52g

Total Carbohydrates: 170g

-Sugars: 29g

-Dietary Fiber: 5g

Fat: 18g

-Saturates: 3g

-Trans Fat: 0g

Cholesterol: 60mg

Sodium: 360mg

Potassium: 1,400mg

Other than that you could have a look at ON Serious Mass.

Supplement Facts:

Container Size: 5455g

Serving Size: 2 scoops (334g)

Servings Per Container: 16

Amount Per Serving:

Total Calories: 1250

Protein: 50g

Total Carbohydrates: 252g

-Sugars: 20g

-Dietary Fiber: 4g

Fat: 4.5g

-Saturates: 1.5g

Hope this helps, All the best mate!

Andy, BBWarehouse


----------



## Jay24888 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks lads!

I was thinking of making my own but for efficiency I thought a quick shake in the morning and while at work would be easier... I make my own before I go to bed usually.

I heard about mutant mass, might give that a try! All weight gainers seem to need about 4 massive scoops though and only last about 15 servings which I will have gone in a week or two! I'll research that ON Serious Mass.

Anyone used mutant mass before?

Cheers!


----------



## Jay24888 (Apr 1, 2010)

Went with mutant mass, and if anyone is interested the "cookies and cream" is the best tasting shake i've ever tasted. People think phd, gaspari are tasty, this stuff tastes AMAZING! Lucily enough my local gym only had 2 bags left, one in cookies and cream and one in chocolate so I went for the cookies and cream, mmmmm!

Taking it with milk and I feel very full so it's great to add in with your breakfast. 4 scoops is too much like someone said, my flask won't hold it all... so taking 2 scoops twice a day will do the trick.

Will let people know how I get on with it.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

BBWarehouse said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> The next weight gainer i will invest in is probably going to be PVL Mutant Mass. Just be careful though, some weight gainers say they can give X amoutn of cals. But you look at the servings + the scoop they give you, and you need to run a bath to match the amount they want you to take! LOL
> 
> ...


what is the scoop - a shovel :lol:


----------



## bluFFz21 (Jun 1, 2008)

Jay24888 said:


> Went with mutant mass, and if anyone is interested the "cookies and cream" is the best tasting shake i've ever tasted. People think phd, gaspari are tasty, this stuff tastes AMAZING! Lucily enough my local gym only had 2 bags left, one in cookies and cream and one in chocolate so I went for the cookies and cream, mmmmm!
> 
> Taking it with milk and I feel very full so it's great to add in with your breakfast. 4 scoops is too much like someone said, my flask won't hold it all... so taking 2 scoops twice a day will do the trick.
> 
> Will let people know how I get on with it.


Good choice - you're right re taste, it's absolutely the best. I got great gains with it.

Incidentally, On Mass tastes awful. Honestly, hold-your-nose awful.


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Make your own fella. A lot of weight gainers are choccers with sugar (pun).


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Mammoth 2500 has 1000+ i believe, not sure on where the cals come from (simple or coplex carbs).

Make your own with oats or maltodextrin, cheaper and easier.


----------

